# Breath holding if hurt before crying



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi, Really it is as in the title.....
Charley bumped his head yesterday and shocked himself, he is only 5.5months. Also each time when he had his vaccinations it happened at 2,3 and 4 months. The nurse did not say anything at the time.

He takes in a deep breath as if to cry and then just seems to get stuck and no air goes in or out for a few seconds and he turns red in the face. It is quite scary to watch. He does not go blue or limp and he does start screaming eventually (I usually rub his chest and this seems to get him going again) and then goes quite pale and cuddles very tight to me, able to raise a smile if distracted. Milk and a sleep and he is his old self.

I was just reading about it and several places mention breath holding can be associated with iron deficiency anaemia and it is rare for it to happen before 6 months. Is that true?

Am I in for it to get worse in the next few months years as more things will hurt/scare him as he gets more mobile?
Do I need to get it checked out or just accept that he is a sensitive child. Or is this fairly normal?


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, I have looked after lots of children that breath hold, my niece included, and I specifically remember her mum panicking like mad (which she obviously would) but because I was calm I took her out side and she stopped the breath holding, Anaemia is only associated with respiratory problems when it's severe so I don't think this is the problem to be honest, I would recommend that if he does breath hold when he hurts himself etc then just keep calm and pick him up, don't pat his back or shake him etc as it will probably make him worse, but alot of children do this if it gets to the point where he is going blue or anything prior to breathing then pop to your gp

Nic


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks - its nice to have someone to ask!


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

No probs Hazel, hope he's doing ok, you can always ask anything

Nic
Xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

He's doing really fabulously thanks! He has mastered rolling both ways, always wants to stand up at every opportunity! The ankle clonus seems to have disappeared - I haven't noticed it recently anyway. He is a loving, chatty little soul and loves peekaboo and songs. He had his very first bowl of baby rice today (1 teaspoon of powder made with 20ml of formula) and he lapped every last bit up and looked for more - very pleased with himself and we got some lovely photos.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

That's really lovely to hear!
I'm glad he's doing so well after a rocky start

Nic
Xx


----------

